# speed fry growth



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

how do i speed up the growth of guppy fry?, besides temp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Live foods and protein enriched, high in fat foods. They will only grow so fast though.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

CLEAN water!!!!


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

All of the above. Frequent small feedings, frequent water changes, and 76 to 80 degree temperature. I feed my Guppy fry 4 times a day and can get them to 5/8" in about 4 weeks. I can usually start selling to petshops between 12 and 16 weeks.
Tony


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Believe it or not, sunlight also plays an important part in a livebearers development.


----------

